# Pretty Sure My 1099MISC Is Wrong



## TheATLien (Nov 1, 2018)

So I'm pretty sure my 1099MISC form from Uber is wrong. Also no one at Uber seems to be able to help or even know what they're talking about when I ask about it. On the Uber Partner page my 2019 yearly summary says my gross earnings were $14,385.28 last year. Sounds about right. However, on my 1099MISC form the only dollar amount shown is in box 7, (non-employee compensation), and the amount shown there is $670.85. That is the only dollar amount listed anywhere on the form. WTF? I'm pretty sure that forum is supposed to have my total gross earnings on it somewhere but what the hell do I know?

So, I emailed Uber about it a couple of times and got completely unhelpful responses. Like, you would have thought the responses they sent were supposed to be an answer to someone else's email answering questions I didn't ask. Finally I broke down and called them on Monday and that was no good either. The lady on the phone told me that the amount shown on the 1099MISC was only supposed to show payments from promotions and stuff like that said that and only a 1099K would have total gross earnings on it. Thing is, you have to make at least $20,000 to get a 1099K which I did not do. Either way I'm pretty sure I'm being taxed on my total gross earnings and not the amount shown on the 1099MISC. I could print out my 2019 yearly summary and send that to the IRS but that's not an official tax document. I asked the lady on the phone about that and she told me Uber does not give tax advise. Great. :rollseyes:

Anyway I'm filing my taxes with Turbo Tax like I always do because I'm definitely not paying somebody to do it. So, I'm going to have to figure this conundrum out on my own. Anyone else dealing with this or have any input? Thanks.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

TheATLien said:


> So I'm pretty sure my 1099MISC form from Uber is wrong. Also no one at Uber seems to be able to help or even know what they're talking about when I ask about it. On the Uber Partner page my 2019 yearly summary says my gross earnings were $14,385.28 last year. Sounds about right. However, on my 1099MISC form the only dollar amount shown is in box 7, (non-employee compensation), and the amount shown there is $670.85. That is the only dollar amount listed anywhere on the form. WTF? I'm pretty sure that forum is supposed to have my total gross earnings on it somewhere but what the hell do I know?
> 
> So, I emailed Uber about it a couple of times and got completely unhelpful responses. Like, you would have thought the responses they sent were supposed to be an answer to someone else's email answering questions I didn't ask. Finally I broke down and called them on Monday and that was no good either. The lady on the phone told me that the amount shown on the 1099MISC was only supposed to show payments from promotions and stuff like that said that and only a 1099K would have total gross earnings on it. Thing is, you have to make at least $20,000 to get a 1099K which I did not do. Either way I'm pretty sure I'm being taxed on my total gross earnings and not the amount shown on the 1099MISC. I could print out my 2019 yearly summary and send that to the IRS but that's not an official tax document. I asked the lady on the phone about that and she told me Uber does not give tax advise. Great. :rollseyes:
> 
> Anyway I'm filing my taxes with Turbo Tax like I always do because I'm definitely not paying somebody to do it. So, I'm going to have to figure this conundrum out on my own. Anyone else dealing with this or have any input? Thanks.


you don't send any documents into the IRS with your return, no yearly summary or 1099 of any type. A copy of 1099's are sent to the IRS by the company that issues the 1099 (Uber). By law you're required to report all income regardless of forms received or not received.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

TheATLien said:


> I'm filing my taxes with Turbo Tax


TT will import all your data from Uber/Lyft. Makes things easy for you and they're on the hook for any **** ups! File away my good man.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Your 1099MISC is for bonuses and boosts that you got, not your income, you will get a 1099K if you made more than $20,000 which you didn’t so you will not get a 1099K


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TheATLien said:


> I'm definitely not paying somebody to do it


It's tax deductible so essentially free (if you pay taxes) and will save you all the hassle.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> TT will import all your data from Uber/Lyft. Makes things easy for you and they're on the hook for any @@@@ ups! File away my good man.





TemptingFate said:


> It's tax deductible so essentially free (if you pay taxes) and will save you all the hassle.


Under the new tax law only the fee for the business portion of your return is deductible. No more deducting fees for 1040 preparation.



kc ub'ing! said:


> TT will import all your data from Uber/Lyft. Makes things easy for you and they're on the hook for any @@@@ ups! File away my good man.


As soon as you sign the return the hook is back on you.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> hook is back on you.


Well TaxPro, I guess the best course would be to hire a tax professional to do our taxes.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Well TaxPro, I guess the best course would be to hire a tax professional to do our taxes.


Everyone's circumstances are unique & I respect DIYer's that take the time to learn.


----------



## TheATLien (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys! About to finish up filing this morning. Not looking forward to it but time to get it done.


----------

